# GOG - Great Artesian Oil & Gas



## Odduna (2 September 2005)

*GOG going going gone?*

Wanna know if anyone out there has an opinion on GOG as well as EPE.

GOG has just risen from  a 12 month low of 16 cents, and is currently up to 19 cents a share. GOG has finished a capital raising that should see it finish its near term drilling program. Its only started its first drill of the program and has struck oil (although only 120 bpod). The drilling program consist of a few low risk wells (1mmbbl) which are close to existing facilities. With 2 more wells to be drilled by the end of the year. Company has been good with bringing in other companies such as MAG and EPE into fray that have potential to reduce cost in progrm.

EPE is currently in a trading halt generating new capital for its share of drilling costs of the GOG series (12.5% interests). Last trading price is 6.5 cents before halt, with new amount of shares to hit at 5 cents each, i expect a drop of value down to 5 if not 4 cents before rebounding with hopefully good news from drill program it bought into with GOG

PS Hope RSN starts on the   train again


----------



## KaiserBun (4 September 2005)

*Re: GOG going going gone?*

GOG has good upside potential with their current drilling program.
Only concern l have with the stock is that GOG is reducing its exposure to these 'low risk' drills by bringing in partners. This reduction in exposure, whilst good maintaining its cash from the recent capital raising, reduces the full upswing these drills would bring for the company share price. I am hoping for the price to drop to 18 cents before buying into it. 

PS. 18 cents is just a figure i believe the company is worth comparing against similar sized compnies and the number of shares on issue.

Dont know much about the other stock, hopefully someone out there can help out.


----------



## madgoose (5 September 2005)

*Re: GOG going going gone?*

I think GOG has promise short/medium term. Do not hold but have been watching closely the last couple of weeks. Have been an EPE holder for a while and sold out remaining holding (far too late) after smegsey ann. which didn't tell us anything we didn't already know. Was amazed to see buyers over 7c today following announcement. I think you are right in that we will see 4 or 5c though I think support will hold at 5c. I will not be in a hurry to jump back in. Still can't get over the Yellowbank reporting a while back. Management needs to get off their arse. Plenty of other oilers (in lieu of epe) that are far more appealing.


----------



## Odduna (6 September 2005)

*Re: GOG going going gone?*

Appears GOG has started its move, rising four cents or 21.62 per cent to 22.5 cents on a volume of 7.8 million today after their oil announcement.... i hope the good days continue for another 3 or 4 months with the remaining drilling program.

If GOG are successful with another one of their drills, would not be surprised in seeing another capital raising.

But must agree with you madgoose, i only see it as a short/medium term stock.


----------



## The Bookeeper (6 October 2005)

*Re: GOG going going gone?*

With the recent dry well, stock should start to drop below 20 cents again. Hopefully you can buy in Odduna. 

3 more drills to go so there is hopefully some more chances. 
But i must warn you, one of its partners, MAG, has had bad luck with prospecting lately, if they get involved, i would sell, always appear to be a dry well when they are involved


----------



## Odduna (12 December 2005)

*Re: GOG going going gone?*



			
				The Bookeeper said:
			
		

> With the recent dry well, stock should start to drop below 20 cents again. Hopefully you can buy in Odduna.
> 
> 3 more drills to go so there is hopefully some more chances.
> But i must warn you, one of its partners, MAG, has had bad luck with prospecting lately, if they get involved, i would sell, always appear to be a dry well when they are involved




You were right about MAG.
Stock did drop below 20 after hitting high of 26.
I got in at 19 cents. stock now trading above 20 cents.


----------



## KaiserBun (16 April 2006)

*Re: GOG going going gone?*



			
				Odduna said:
			
		

> You were right about MAG.
> Stock did drop below 20 after hitting high of 26.
> I got in at 19 cents. stock now trading above 20 cents.




I see some other chat sites are expecting GOG to hit 40 cents, you still hold odduna?

Wish i had bought some MAG 6 months ago, damn thing has gone from $1.35 to $1.80, but the CDI's in the takeover are worth $2.12 nice little earner.


----------



## Odduna (17 April 2006)

*Re: GOG going going gone?*



			
				KaiserBun said:
			
		

> I see some other chat sites are expecting GOG to hit 40 cents, you still hold odduna?
> 
> Wish i had bought some MAG 6 months ago, damn thing has gone from $1.35 to $1.80, but the CDI's in the takeover are worth $2.12 nice little earner.




Yeah i still own.
Disappointed that stock hasn't moved quicker. Them the breaks.

Keeping an eye on Cooper Energy at the moment too. Expecting a lot from company, and Arc Energy, i am expecting stock to move in May once they release their drilling program for the year.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (18 April 2006)

Hi folks,

GOG ..... now price is through past resistance at 29 cents
with higher momentum, we should see more buyers
pushing this stock higher ..... 

..... a long time cycle, asround 19052006, may see GOG
go flat for a few days, but it should stay buoyant, until
the end of June.

With 9 wells scheduled for the rest of 2006, we have
POTENTIAL price targets ahead, around 35 - 43 - 48 cents,
by the end of this financial year.

First downside support should be found, around .29, now.

GOG chart below, tells the story ..... 

happy trading

    yogi

P.S. ..... holding GOG


----------



## jollyfrog (2 June 2006)

*GOG GREAT AUSTRALIAN OIL & GAS*

Gog has a new gas strike in Cadenza 1 50 o/o with Energy Investments looks like finally on an upward spiral!  ....... Maybee?


----------



## jollyfrog (5 June 2006)

*Re: GOG GREAT AUSTRALIAN OIL & GAS*

   Beach has picked up 19.9o/o from directors today for 50c I guess Beach can see some potential here as well as myself, this stock has jumped from 28c to 42c in a week !!







			
				jollyfrog said:
			
		

> Gog has a new gas strike in Cadenza 1 50 o/o with Energy Investments looks like finally on an upward spiral!  ....... Maybee?


----------



## nioka (4 October 2006)

Where is GOG going these days, When beach paid 50c for a reasonable percentage of the company the shares jumpted to 45c. They seem to have had reasonable results drilling yet the chart has been in a steady downwards trend. Any ideas?


----------



## nioka (22 December 2006)

More Beach action on GOG today has seen the SP rise 31% Beach has a call option for 29 mil shares @ 51c exercise date no later than 12th Feb07


----------



## yogi-in-oz (30 April 2007)

Hi folks,

GOG ... cashed up and still exploring ... will be alert for some positive
news/moves, over the next few weeks, as at least 5 significant and 
positive time cycles come into play:

      30042007 ... may start the rally here, as punters have now
                        had time to digest Friday's report.

 04-07052007 ... alert for positive news here ... may be some news
                       about new hi-tech stuff being used ... ???

     08052007 ... positive spotlight on GOG ... 

     16052007 ... minor and positive (intraday) move expected here.

     21052007 ... minor news ???

     24052007 ... minor and positive ... finance-related ... ???

     08062007 ... 2 minor cycles here ... could still bring positive news ???

     25062007 ... significant and negative cycle ... finances-related ... ???

     10072007 ... 2 minor, but positive time cycles here 

19-20072007 ... aggressive rally expected here ...

27-30072007 ... minor and positive news expected here.

10-13082007 ... negative spotlight on GOG 

happy days

  paul


----------



## sandlion (11 May 2007)

Are you just making this stuff up or do you have access to the future via a time machine?

Oil and Gas expro involves actual work which produces results which affect the share price which subsequently twitches the market into action.

Reading the above, if you actually take the opposite view as to what is actually posted...you will be a lot closer to the actuality.

Reality, not forecasts based on cycles will determine share prices.

Lies, damned lies and statistics....


----------



## yogi-in-oz (7 June 2007)

Hi folks,

GOG ... looking good and has been trading to the script ..... since the
24052007 lows we have seen a minor rally, which may accelerate
further with 2 cycles due. later this week: 

24052007 ... minor and positive ... finance-related ... ???

08062007 ... 2 minor cycles here ... could still bring positive news ???

25062007 ... significant and negative cycle ... finances-related ... ???

10072007 ... 2 minor, but positive time cycles here

19-20072007 ... aggressive rally expected here ...

27-30072007 ... minor and positive news expected here.

10-13082007 ... negative spotlight on GOG

happy days

paul

P.S. ..... holding GOG.



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (10 July 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> GOG ... looking good and has been trading to the script ...
> 
> ...






Hi folks,

GOG ..... liftoff comes in, right on time, as per post above ..... 

happy days

 paul


----------



## moneymajix (28 July 2007)

Up 1c to 29c


Ann. 27 July

Unlisted WA energy company Cool Energy Ltd has teamed with Sydney-based petroleum explorer Great Artesian Oil and Gas Ltd to investigate the potential for a CryoCell gas processing plant in South Australia's Cooper Basin. 



27 July
http://www.brr.com.au/GOG/great-artesian-oil-and-gas-limited-


----------



## Trader Paul (8 October 2007)

Hi folks,

GOG ... looking for a rally, between 18-23102007 ... 

    18-23102007 ... 3 positive cycles

    26-29102007 ... positive cycle (finance-related???)

November/December 2007 looking mostly negative,
until positive news expected on 31122007.

       08012008 ... positive spotlight on GOG

       14012007 ... minor cycle here

       21012007 ... negative aspect here

       07022008 ... 2 cycles and negative news expected

       08022008 ... positive cycle - finances???

    08-26020028 ... underlying positive cycle here

       13022008 ... 2 minor cycles

       05032008 ... negative news expected 

    07-17032008 ... 2 major cycles and positive spotlight
                    on GOG ... should be BOOMING !~! ... 

    26-27032008 ... 2 minor cycles and positive news here

April and May 2008 looking mostly positive, as well.

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## shaunm (4 February 2008)

Mate you were right on the money with the negative news 21/12/08 i.e director resigning!

Good ol' GOG is having a torrid time right now. I guess the director bailing doesn't help much??


----------

